# Ship Island Red



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

So windy I had to tie the hat on but managed one nice Red before the Catfish Rodeo started!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice Red .....It sure was windy today:thumbup:


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice, was it a keeper?I couldnt handle the wind I had to sit this one out today, thats dedication right there


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

I could have kept it because we can keep one over slot but I turned it loose to catch again.


----------

